

Rich Hickey's Clojure Bookshelf - dlcmh
http://www.amazon.com/Clojure-Bookshelf/lm/R3LG3ZBZS4GCTH

======
jasonkostempski
The most important item is completely out of stock :/

~~~
rubiquity
> _" Books that influenced Clojure, in no particular order"_

These books aren't ranked in order of importance.

~~~
lgas
This was a joke, the only out of stock item on the list is the Hammock at the
bottom. This is a reference to Rich's talk "Hammock Driven Development":
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f84n5oFoZBc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f84n5oFoZBc)

~~~
rubiquity
I missed the joke and the hammock. Had I seen the hammock I would have gotten
the joke. I love that talk!

